# 2013 Nug Ash Snowboard review



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! Today I had a chance to take a few runs on the new 2013 Nug Ash board from Burton (499.99 Can) and I have to say, for a board under a grand this feel like a million bucks. With the Nug reduction tech this board is a bit shorter then I normally ride but didn’t take much time getting used to. Nice handle on turning with little flex good pop, this board is great for both freestyle and mountain runs.










/TomLeep


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

specs? how is it different from the other production NUG?


----------



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

this was my first time on a board that has Nug Raduction


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

*est*

so how do you like the est system??? im thinking of trying the est :dunno:


----------



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I'm sure you have read up on it already, so its basically what everyone is saying. It's great and getting better, I get the best feel out of the board I have ever had. You can adjust the angle of your stance, and adjust it super easily so that's awesome. And in my opinion the best part or feature are the pads/beds/cushions, what ever you want to call them they are great. Set the thickness, the softness or you can even get some with a slant or incline what ever you want this system is extramural adjustable.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

